# Laptop mit externem Akku aufladen (Powerbank)



## Lowwithknowhow (25. Januar 2015)

Habe vor mir ein Asus UX 303LN zu kaufen.
Gelegen kommt mir, dass ich zuhause eine Powerbank liegen habe, mit der ich ja theoretisch den Laptop aufladen könnte.
Was muss ich dabei beachten und welche Adapter gibt es, die vllt einen uberspannuguberÜberspannschutz haben, damit mir der 30€ Akku den 1100€ Laptop nicht sprengt?

Hier der Link zu der Powerbank:[verbesserte Version] EC Technology® 2.Gen. 22400 mAh super Kapazität und 3 USB Ausgänge（für iPhone, iPad, und Samsung Tab） ultra kompakt Tragbar Power Bank Externer Akku Ladegerät für iPhone, iPhone 6, iPhone 6 plus, iPad Handy Samsung

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Icebreaker87 (25. Januar 2015)

Da nicht genauer angegeben würde ich behaupten diese Powerbank (und alle anderen auch) laufen nur mit 5V Spannung aber verschieden starke Ampere. 
Laptopnetzteile sind meistens um die 19V rum. Zumal du wohl keinen Stecker von USB auf den runden Hohlstecker findest. 

Wird wohl nichts


----------



## NOQLEMIX (25. Januar 2015)

Ja, die 5 Volt vom USB sind definitiv zu wenig.

Das Netzteil für das konkrete Gerät braucht 19 V, 3,42 A (Test Asus Zenbook UX303LN-R4141H Subnotebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests)


----------

